# محاضرات في الأطراف الصناعية والأجهزة التقويمية من جامعة دمشق



## glucose (13 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
في الملف المضغوط التالي عدد من المحاضرات التي تتحدث عن الأطراف الصناعية والأجهزة التقويمية وهذه المحاضرات مأخوذة من مقرر الأطراف الصناعية والأجهزة التقويمية من السنة الرابعة قسم الهندسة الطبية جامعة دمشق للدكتورين :
د. زهير مرمر
د. مصطفى الموالدي


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (13 فبراير 2008)

1000 شكر على المحاضرات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 فبراير 2008)

ما شاء الله على عطائكِ المتواصل واثراء القسم بكل ماهو مفيد وغني .

عودة ميمونة ونشاط منقطع النظير .

نثمن جهودكِ ومشاركاتكِ الرائعة .

البغدادي


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (15 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا لك بفعل محضارات ثمينة*

شكرا لك بفعل محضارات ثمينة


----------



## خالد بوارشي (15 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً وسلام للدكتور زهير مرمر والدكتور مصطفى موالدي


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (15 فبراير 2008)

شكرا" وجزاك الله خيرا" 
على فكرة أنا كمان عم ادرس بالشام وهي المحاضرات أكيد بتفيدني لأنو الدكتور موالدي دكتوري حاليا" والفصل التاني رح يدرسنا الدكتور زهير مرمر !!
بتمنا تفيدني أكتر كطالبة هندسة طبية في دمشق بما إنك من أهل البلد وأدرى بأحوالنا
بالكلية من غيرك ؟
و شو رأيك بالمبنى الأحمر الجديد ؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس بلال (20 فبراير 2008)

الله يعطيكي العافية غلوكوز ............ محاضرات الدكتور زهير و الدكتور مصطفى من أحلى المحاضرات .

رح حاول ارفق ملف عن محاضرات الميكانيك الحيوي للدكتور زهير مرمر

هلا مهندسة تمارا .......... شو كل شباب الطبية هون ؟!!

المبنى الاحمر ؟ مممممممم , حلو بالشتا بس


----------



## hilal_bn (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا كتير عالملف


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (21 فبراير 2008)

والله أحلى أحلى شباب الطبية 
نحنا بلشنا ناخد ميكانيك حيوي هذا الفصل ، المقرر باين إنو مو صعب مو هيك ؟؟
بليز ساعدنا بالمحاضرات لنعرف شوي أكتر عن المقرر وشكرا" يا أخا العرب !!


----------



## مهندس بلال (25 فبراير 2008)

نعم أختاه

الميكانيك الحيوي شي كتير سهل مهندسة تمارا ,أول شي بدو يعطيكون الدكتور زهير , قسمو كتير حلو , بس بيعتمد أكتر شي على الفهم و الحفظ الدقيق لأنو تصحيحو عالكلمة ,بس شرحو : رااااااائع .

الدكتور موالدي كمان أروع ,بقسمو كلو مخططات زوايا و عزوم و أرقام ......... انتي اعملي متل ما أنا عملت : لخصي كل شي رسمات على ورقة وحدة و احفظيهن عن غيب , و الشرح افهميه , و انشا الله الأمور تمام ........ المسائل اللي بيعطوكون اياها احضريهن 

العملي عم يعطيكون مهندس كتير حباب , و عنجد استفيدي منو .

اذا بدك أسئلة دورات أو محاضرات او شي ,أهلا و سهلا .........


----------



## ليدي لين (29 فبراير 2008)

محاضرات ممتازة شكرا لك لعرضها


----------



## ابوك يامحمد (9 مارس 2008)

شكرا علي المحاضرات القيمة


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (9 مارس 2008)

أحلى سلام وشكر معطر بياسمين دمشق ..
شكرا" كتير بس بدنا محاضرات عن مادة الآلات لطلاب السنة الثالثة للدكتور(((( ورد)))) بليييز !!
وجزاك الله خيرا" 
بليز ممكن معلومات عن العصب الصناعي أو البدائل العصبية كمان ؟ ؟
:84::84::84:


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (9 مارس 2008)

شكر معطر بياسمين الشام لكل طلاب الطبية هون بدمشق
المعروف ما بدو سؤال .. أسئلة الدورات مهمة كتير عنا وإنت بتعرف 
إذا فيك تبعتلي شي أو تفيدني بأي شي عن السنة الثالثة بكون من الشاكرين بليز على الإميل
[email protected]


----------



## glucose (10 مارس 2008)

عزيزيتي انا منهاج ورد كنت فايتو فيه ب600 حيط
بس عم بعمل حلقة بحث عن الذكاء الصنعي لما تخلص بمرقلك ياها
بالنسبة لقسم مصري عندي مسائلو محلولة عالكومبيوتر ما بعرف اذا بيعطيكون لسا آلات


----------



## مهندس بلال (11 مارس 2008)

اوكيه ..............


----------



## المسلم84 (3 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير...


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------



## ستوكس (7 فبراير 2009)

*شو مهندسة تمارا*

شو مهندسة تمارا

مشاركاتك فعالة وما بعرف شو
مبروك ترفع المواد 
وهدا محمد الحفار لحد الأن ما لقى القاموس يلي بدو إياه:58:


----------



## م.أحمد العوّاد (9 مايو 2010)

*[font=&quot]جزاك الله كل خير و أدخلك فسيح جنانه تقبل مروري[/font]*​ *[font=&quot] [/font]*​ *[font=&quot] [/font]*​ *[font=&quot] [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]عاجل يوم القيامة قريب جدا و بالدليل. ماذا أعددت له ؟[/font]*​ *[font=&quot] [/font]*​ *[font=&quot] [/font]*​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ *[font=&quot]يوم القيامة قريب والدليل[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]


رســــالة .... إقرأها كاملة ولا تهملها و إلا ستأثم[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

(ستأخذ دقائق قليلة من وقتك)

إقترب حساب أهل الأرض و هم معرضون غافلون منغمسين في لهواتهم و شهواتهم[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]
نسينا الله فنسينا و شتت شمل أمتنا و أبلانا بالمصائب والفقرو الجوع و جور الحكام[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]
و غفلنا عن ذكره فإذا بنا غارقين في بحر من الذنوب و الظلمات و الضلال[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]
و أهملنا أمر أمة الإسلام ومن لم يهتم بأمرهم فهو ليس منهم
[/font]**[font=&quot]الحق الحق[/font]**[font=&quot]
أننا لسنا من أمة (محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم) إن لم نهتم بأمر المسلمين
و تركنا أطفالنا و نسائنا تقتل كل يوم في فلسطين
والمسجد الأقصي يهدمه اليهود الملعونين
و هو يصرخ أغيثوني و ما نحن بسامعين
أفي آذاننا وقرا أم نحن قوم غافلين[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]
فلبوا ندائه وأنقذوه فإنا عنه مسؤلين
أفيقوا أمة الإسلام قبل أن يأتي يوم الدين[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]
يوم تعرضون فما لكم من شافعين
[/font]**[font=&quot]إلا من شاء الله رب العالمين[/font]**[font=&quot]

[/font]**[font=&quot]دليل إقتراب يوم القيامة[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]وصية الرسول عليه السلام في منام الشيخ أحمد حامل مفاتيح حرم الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]


أقسم أن الرسالة استقبلتها اليوم فأرجوا أن تقرؤوها كاملة وتعلموا ما بها ... هذه الوصية من المدينة المنورة من الشيخ أحمد إلى المسلمين من مشارق الأرض ومغاربها وإليكم الوصية[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

يقول الشيخ أحمد : أنه كان في ليلة يقرأ فيها القرآن الكريم وهو في حرم المدينة الشريف ... وفي تلك الليله غلبني النعاس ورأيت في منامي الرسول الكريم و أتى إليًّ[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]



وقال:- إنه قد مات في هذا الأسبوع 40 ألف على غير إيمانهم وأنهم ماتوا ميتة الجاهلية[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

و أن النساء لا يطعن أزواجهنَّ ويظهرنَّ أمام الرجال بزينتهم من غير ستر ولا حجاب وعاريات الجسد ويخرجن من بيوتهن من غير علم أزواجهن ...[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]



وأن الأغنياء من الناس لا يؤدون الزكاة ولايحجون إلى بيت الله الحرام ولا يساعدون الفقراء ولا ينهون عن المنكر[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]



وقال الرسول (ص): أبلغ الناس أن يوم القيامة قريب وقريباً ستظهر في السماء نجمة واضحةً ... وتقترب الشمس من رؤوسكم قاب قوسين أو أدنى[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]


وبعد ذلك لا يقبل الله التوبة من أحد وستقفل أبواب السماء ... ويرفع القرآن من الأرض إلى السماء[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

.[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]
ويقول الشيخ أحمد أنه قد قال له الرسول الكريم (ص) في منامه :[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

أنه إذا قام أحد الناس بنشر هذه الوصية بين المسلمين فإنه سيحظى بشفاعتي يوم القيامة ويحصل على الخير الكثير والرزق الوفير .....[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

ومن اطلع عليها ولم يعطها اهتماماً بمعنى أن يقوم بتمزيقها أو القائها أو تجاهلها فقد أثم إثماً كبيراً .....[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

ومن اطلع عليها ولم ينشرها فإنه يرمى من رحمة الله يوم القيامة .[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

ولهذا طلب مني المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام في المنام أن أبلغ أحد المسؤولين من خدم الحرم الشريف أن القيامة قريبة فاستغفروا الله وتوبوا إليه.[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

وحلمت يوم الإثنين أنه من قام بنشرها بثلاثين ورقة من هذه الوصية بين المسلمين فإن الله يزيل عنه الهم والغم ويوسع عليه رزقة ويحل له مشاكلة ويرزقه خلال 40 يوماً تقريباً .[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

وقد علمت أن:-[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

* احدهم قام بنشرها بثلاثين ورقة رزقه الله (( 25 ألفاً من المال)).[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]


* كما قام شخص آخر بنشرها فرزقة الله تعالى 96 ألفاً من المال[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]


* وأخبرت أن شخصاً كذًّب َ الوصية ففقد ولده في نفس اليوم ... وهذه معلومة لا شك فيها[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

فآمنو بالله واعملوا صالحاً حتى يوفقنا الله في آمالنا ويصلح لنا شأننا في الدنيا والآخرة ويرحمنا برحمته ...[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]



قال تعالى:' فالذين آمنوا به وعزروه ونصروه واتبعوا النور الذي أنزل معه أولئك هم المفلحون '. الأعراف[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

قال تعالى:' لهم البشرى في الدنيا والآخرة' يونس[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]


قال تعالى:' ويثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت في الدنيا والآخرة ويضل الله الظالمين ويفعل الله ما يشاء '. إبراهيم[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

علماً أن الأمر ليس لعباً ولهواً ... أن ترسل هذه الوصية بعد 96 ساعة من قراءتك لها...[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]


وسبق أن وصلت هذه الوصية أحد رجال الأعمال فوزعها فوراً ومن ثم جاء له خبر نجاح صفقته التجارية بتسعين ألف زيادة عما كان يتوقعه.[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]


كما وصلت أحد الأطباء فأهملها فلقي مصرعه في حادث سيارة فأصبح جثة هامدة تحدث عنها الجميع.[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

وأغفلها أحد المقاولين فتوفى أبنه الكبير في بلد عربي شقيق .[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

يرجى إرسال 25 نسخة منها ... وبشر المرسل بما يحصل له في اليوم الرابع وحيث أن الوصية مهمة للطواف حول العالم كله[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

فيجب إرسال نسخة متطابقة إلى أحد أصدقائك بعد أيام ستفاجئ بما سبق ذكره .[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]


فآمنوا بالله واعملوا الخير واعملوا ما أنا عملته ووضعته بين يديكم[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]

وادعوا لنا ولكم بالخير القريب إن شاء الله[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]

[/font]*​


----------



## عمروصلاح (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (31 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م قتيبه (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووور على المجهود الرائع منك وننتظر منك المزيد المفيد والممتع


----------



## franco200 (20 يونيو 2013)

سلام يا شباب و يسلموا كتير على هالإضافات الحلوة و المواضيع المفيدة

أنا طالب هندسة طبية و بدي اترفع عالسنة الثالثة و بدي حاول حضر محاضرات الميكانيك الحيوي هلأ خلال الصيف. فيا ريت اللي عنده ياهم بصيغة صورة أو كتابة يحملهم على هالموقع الرائع

و أنا جاهز لأي مساعدة

و شكراً لكافة أعضاء المنتدى


----------



## dimond ston (17 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------

